# Mcintosh mx4000



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright, I've been avoiding asking this here for a few days now because I wanted to do some research, but after days of searching, I've not found any _definitive_ answers, so maybe someone here can give me a solid answer. This headunit is elusive, and nearly any thread I find doesn't hit on my questions. They all just say 'it's awesome'.  

1. Do you have to use the mda4000 (d/a converter) with it? I'm getting conflicting answers and those who reply don't seem to *know*... just secondhand information.

2. Does it play cd-r and mp3s? Mainly care about cd-r.

3. FF & RR: I've found out the mx5000 does have fast forward and rewind, and Matt R said the mx4000 does, too. BUT, I don't know how. The mx5000 apparently can do this if you hold down a button for 5 seconds and then you have access to FF & RR. Is the mx4000 the same?


If anyone has any good pics of this unit, I'd appreciate it, too.

- Erin


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Just get a Panisonic tube head unit, quite nearly almost same SQ, and all the features you listed above.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

If Matt R happens to have one, and I realize that he rarely sells equipment....maybe he would let you borrow the unit to check out its features for a small ranter fee or a nice size deposit on the unit?....just a thought?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

shadowfactory said:


> Just get a Panisonic tube head unit, quite nearly almost same SQ, and all the features you listed above.


I'm not really a fan of it. 

Thanks for the answers, though. 



unpredictableacts said:


> If Matt R happens to have one, and I realize that he rarely sells equipment....maybe he would let you borrow the unit to check out its features for a small ranter fee or a nice size deposit on the unit?....just a thought?


I wouldn't feel comfortable asking to borrow a headunit with that kind of price tag. I actually PM'd him some questions, but he rarely gets on the forums so it might be a while before he's able to answer me, and I'm hoping to have made my decision by the end of the weekend. Thus I've asked openly, but so far the only suggestion I've gotten is to buy a panasonic, lol.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> *I wouldn't feel comfortable asking to borrow a headunit with that kind of price tag.* I actually PM'd him some questions, but he rarely gets on the forums so it might be a while before he's able to answer me, and I'm hoping to have made my decision by the end of the weekend. Thus I've asked openly, but so far the only suggestion I've gotten is to buy a panasonic, lol.


Just a thought.....that would be the reason for the hefty deposit for the unit.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Erin, 

1. You don't have to use the mda4000
2. It does play cd-r (I don't know about mp3 as I don't have any mp3 discs)
3. Yes it does have fast forward and rewind. I don't know if you need to do anything special to turn that on. But I do remember fast forwarding and rewinding while listening to Matt Hall's S4 which has the 4000.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Just a thought.....that would be the reason for the hefty deposit for the unit.


lol. I missed that. 



pyropoptrt said:


> Erin,
> 
> 1. You don't have to use the mda4000
> 2. It does play cd-r (I don't know about mp3 as I don't have any mp3 discs)
> 3. Yes it does have fast forward and rewind. I don't know if you need to do anything special to turn that on. But I do remember fast forwarding and rewinding while listening to Matt Hall's S4 which has the 4000.


Lee, thank you VERY much for giving me specific answers! I've literally been searching for days trying to get straight answers and I've not had much luck at all. So, again, THANK YOU VERY MUCH. 

I was certain you didn't have to use the mda4000, but there are people who said otherwise; I didn't know if they never tried it without it or not so I wanted to ask here.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> Erin,
> 
> 1. You don't have to use the mda4000
> 2. It does play cd-r (I don't know about mp3 as I don't have any mp3 discs)
> 3. Yes it does have fast forward and rewind. I don't know if you need to do anything special to turn that on. But I do remember fast forwarding and rewinding while listening to Matt Hall's S4 which has the 4000.


If the MX4000 has FF/RWD I would like to know how it works. I own a MX4000 and _as far as I know_ it does not have FF/RWD. You can skip forward and back to the _beginning and end_ of tracks, but no search feature. The MX406 is the same.

The MX4000 outputs to the MDA4000 through the fiber optic cable then loops back to the deck through the analog RCA inputs. For the deck to have CD output it needs an input signal from the MDA4000. Just sticking a CD in the stand alone MX4000 deck won't work unless you have the MDA4000 hooked up to it. I've tried it.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

without using the mda4000, you can only listen to radio..

no reverse/forward for mx4000.


----------



## gsnagata (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi

I recently bought a MX4000 and MDA4000 from a friend and he lost the installation manual, I have looked for it in MacIntosh web page but there is no reference anymore.

Anyone of you have this manual or just the installation screenshot? 

MAC, I just saw your post about MX406, is it the same for power connections?

Many thanks in advance for all


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Power connections are the same as a MX406. McIntosh sells MX4000 manuals. Contact the parts department at 800-538-6576.

blue/white = amp turn on

orange = power guard to McIntosh amp PG terminal(optional)

orange/white = illumination

brown = cell phone mute

red = accessory +12v

DC converter yellow = battery +

DC converter black = ground


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I've spent quite a bit of time behind an MX4000.
I don't know if it'll work without the MDA4000, we went from a 406 to the MX/MDA4000 combo and I never thought to try it without the D/A since adding that was the primary reason for swapping out the 406.

I could get it to read some CD-Rs but not others. I'm not sure what was different about the ones that would work and the ones that wouldn't, but it seemed more picky than some other units with media type. 
It wouldn't play MP3s.

No FF/REV within a song with the MX4000. If there's a way to select it as an option I'd like to know what it is as well. This was the only real annoying thing to me with this unit, it didn't make sense to me that the DRX-9255 would fast scan within a song but the McIntosh wouldn't, since rumor was the control guts were the same.

On a happier note, the MX/MDA4000 combo was (at the time) the best sounding head unit I'd ever heard. I can't remember anything since that I've liked better sonically.


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

The DRX-9255 is from the MX406 not the MX4000

If you want fast forward and better sound quality you have to go to a higher level in the MX5000.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this thread is kinda old and since originally starting it I've already owned the mx4000/mda4000 and sold it by now. 

I'll answer myself in case someone ever digs this thread up again:
1. No. You don't HAVE to. You can buy a clarion cable (dca006 and other models as well) that connects to the mcintosh DAC BUT you'll have to cut the receiving end off the cable and mod it for standard toslink. There's plenty of talk about this in other threads and I don't have the time to link them unfortunately. Search.

2. cd-r, yes. Don't know about mp3. Highly doubt it, though. This is an old deck. My particular player was mfg'd in 1996; well before mp3s hit mainstream. I didn't have any problem with playing burnt cds. I used memorex cd-rs.

3. Nope. period.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> this thread is kinda old and since originally starting it I've already owned the mx4000/mda4000 and sold it by now.
> 
> I'll answer myself in case someone ever digs this thread up again:
> 1. No. You don't HAVE to. You can buy a clarion cable (dca006 and other models as well) that connects to the mcintosh DAC BUT you'll have to cut the receiving end off the cable and mod it for standard toslink. There's plenty of talk about this in other threads and I don't have the time to link them unfortunately. Search.


hi erin.. i already got the clarion cable model dca-002 from ebay and now i confirm that it fits (both ends) and works well for mx4000/mda4000 combo.. 

now, i just need 1 piece of control/volume knob (outer part).. 
i just hope someone can assist me on how to get this.. thanks..


----------



## wedoca (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey MACS, need some of your advice on my set up: MX4000/MDA4000 with MC431M amp, now I'm gonna get a new rig and would like to have eq (looking at the MEQ452), but according to this site McIntosh Car Audio I won't be able to install the eq in the MC431M at all, is there an alternative way?


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

shadowfactory said:


> Just get a Panisonic tube head unit, quite nearly almost same SQ, and all the features you listed above.


I have both. The Mac(406) was 2 steps above the panny in mid bass area. Side by side test. I have not tried changing the Panny tube.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

wedoca said:


> Hey MACS, need some of your advice on my set up: MX4000/MDA4000 with MC431M amp, now I'm gonna get a new rig and would like to have eq (looking at the MEQ452), but according to this site McIntosh Car Audio I won't be able to install the eq in the MC431M at all, is there an alternative way?


Yeah I forget the model number but there's a freestanding EQ housing that'll work for that. they call it a Power Supply but it has RCAs and all that too. Looks like a small Mac amp.

[edit:] It's the MEP400 or MEP450.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll jump in here for MACS...

MC431M won't work with the MEQ add-on EQs, but the MC431 will. The meters "fit" where the EQ does... I don't know if they plug in the same, but the area where you would normally fit the EQ (under the glass) is filled with meters.

You can use the EQs with the MC431, the MC440 and the MC443. I think the other amps are either too small or have meters.



wedoca said:


> Hey MACS, need some of your advice on my set up: MX4000/MDA4000 with MC431M amp, now I'm gonna get a new rig and would like to have eq (looking at the MEQ452), but according to this site McIntosh Car Audio I won't be able to install the eq in the MC431M at all, is there an alternative way?


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Good info here. m3gunner is correct in that the MEQ modules will not fit in an amp with meters(exception is the MC4000M. It has room). 

You can use a MEQ module with a meter amp, but you'll need an external power supply. TREETOP is right on the model numbers MEP400 and MEP450 for the power supply. 

~~~~~~
Here's a shopping list of what you'll need to use a MEQ with a meter amp:

MEP400 MEP450 (power supply modules) or MEN455 MEN456 (electronic crossovers)
MEQ*** (EQ module)
MEC457 or MEC459 (controller for MEQ)

What many people don't understand about the MEQ's is you *must* have the ultra rare MEC457 or MEC459 to use them. The MEQ modules are completely electronic with no external controls or adjustments. McIntosh sold a lot more amps than EQ accessories, so this stuff is pretty rare. Not worth the trouble in my opinion, since there are better and much easier to use products available.


----------



## wedoca (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you for all the info guys, that answered a lot of questions I have with the Mcintosh gears. According to MACS, to locate all the necessary equipments just to have eq with my current set up seems pretty slim, are there any better/easier options? Better yet, why don't I list what I have as my new rig and I'd really appreciate for any advice at all. Thank you.

HU: Mcintosh MX4000/MDA4000 combo
Tweet: Rainbow CAL27
Mid: ScanSpeak Illuminator 8ohm (thanks for npdang)
Rear: Rainbow DreamLine (people here been telling me to take it off, why not)
Amp: Mcintosh MC431M
Sub: Velodyne DF-10sc (big thanks to mscouple, awesome seller here)
EQ: ???
Passive xover: I'll try to get it customer build from madisound


----------



## wedoca (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## wedoca (Apr 6, 2007)

Just found the Japanese site for Mcintosh, can anyone tell me what is the significance of having the Audio Capacitor, the thing cost $500! ƒ}ƒbƒLƒ“ƒgƒbƒVƒ…�EƒJ�[ƒI�[ƒfƒBƒI�EƒWƒƒƒpƒ“‚Ìƒz�[ƒ€ƒy�[ƒW
Here's the translated page with babelfish: Translation result for http://www.mcintosh.co.jp/


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone know how to FAST FORWARD / FAST REWIND with the MX5000?

What about PAUSE?

And how to setup the CLOCK?


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

Already answered


----------



## HisHeirness23 (Jul 28, 2009)

So, it is agreed that the MX4000 + MDA4000 is better than the MX5000 by itself?


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> this thread is kinda old and since originally starting it I've already owned the mx4000/mda4000 and sold it by now.
> 
> I'll answer myself in case someone ever digs this thread up again:
> 1. No. You don't HAVE to. You can buy a clarion cable (dca006 and other models as well) that connects to the mcintosh DAC BUT you'll have to cut the receiving end off the cable and mod it for standard toslink. There's plenty of talk about this in other threads and I don't have the time to link them unfortunately. Search.
> ...


Hi there bikinpunk....thanks for answering your own questions.....this is exactly the informations im looking for and I can stop googling now since you already provide me the answer....

Ive been saving and soon enough will be ready to own an MX5000.... but I need to know....why are you selling yours?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I sold it because I realized that iPod compatibility is more important to me than having a status deck. Plus, the lack of FF/RR was kinda weird. No pause, either. 
All deal breakers for me.


----------



## dnvm84 (Nov 8, 2009)

MACS said:


> Power connections are the same as a MX406. McIntosh sells MX4000 manuals. Contact the parts department at 800-538-6576.
> 
> blue/white = amp turn on
> 
> ...


Since this thread is still alive I thought I would ask a simple (hopefully) question. Is the wiring for the MX401 the same as the MX406/MX4000? The unit I have is missing the external plug and wires. Would anyone know the pin outs for that plug so I can make my own?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

dnvm84 said:


> Since this thread is still alive I thought I would ask a simple (hopefully) question. Is the wiring for the MX401 the same as the MX406/MX4000? The unit I have is missing the external plug and wires. Would anyone know the pin outs for that plug so I can make my own?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Nope, it's much different. The MX406, MX4000, and MX5000 have an external DC/DC converter, the MX401 did not. The MX401 uses the same wiring harness as a Clarion 7770 if that helps you at all, since it was the same unit but with a different faceplate.


----------



## dnvm84 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I guess I will have to contact McIntosh Monday to see if they have any info/owners manuals. If they don't I can try Clarion.

Thanks again.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I sold it because I realized that iPod compatibility is more important to me than having a status deck. Plus, the lack of FF/RR was kinda weird. No pause, either.
> All deal breakers for me.


My MX4000 has an aux hookup in the back, I can hook up my Sirius Satellite to it (which I do.) Same thing as an ipod.

If you are looking for the ability to play with your ipods/mp3 players, don't let the Mac's scare you away...they can be hooked up. At least the MX 4000 can  Now I realize bikinpunk already sold his, but mostly I'm posting this for future users who search on this topic.

Of course any time you are using an aux device, the sound quality may not be as good, vs. using a CD in the unit. I am not 100% sure if the aux and radio goes through the DAC process or is it just the cd? That goes without saying..but if you do use an ipod/mp3 player, then of course you have full control of pause/rewind/FF etc...the whole nine.


----------

